# cannon eos rebel t3i



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Opinions?

Woot has it for $600.

Is this a must buy?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

GET'r DONE! Hurry before the Nikon school girls pop in to try to persuade you otherwise lol.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Gave more than a thousand for mine a year ago. A must-buy for sure.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great camera if it's your first DSLR. And you can't beat that price!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> GET'r DONE! Hurry before the Nikon school girls pop in to try to persuade you otherwise lol.


I think you meant all the jockey prep boys, because everyone knows that cool kids are Nikon kids 

J/k Nick lol. I agree, this is a great deal for the price. I would, however, encourage the OP to take a look around at the different options you have available to you. But seeing as you probably won't find anything much better for that price, I'd say to go for it roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I think you meant all the jockey prep boys, because everyone knows that cool kids are Nikon kids
> 
> J/k Nick lol. I agree, this is a great deal for the price. I would, however, encourage the OP to take a look around at the different options you have available to you. But seeing as you probably won't find anything much better for that price, I'd say to go for it roud:


I called it! 

Your last sentence made up for it though. haha


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Will I be disappointed in the video capture (at least as good as a flip, with decent audio)?

My coworker says he is waiting a year for the t4i to be put on the same deal.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Never mind, I pulled the trigger. There goes the month's party budget :icon_roll

Well, I guess I can't use the crappy camera excuse for not posting journals of my terrible scapes.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

It's a great camera! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I would not buy an expensive camera from Woot. They are not even an authorized Canon dealer.

I would buy this from Amazon. If you follow slickdeals.net, Amazon has regularly deals where you get the T3i, 18-55 lens, 55-250 lens, Pixma Pro9000, and some other goody (nice SD card, or photo paper) for about $600 after a $400 rebate. You can possibly sell the printer and have a nice kit for say $500.

Adorama, Beach Camera and others have similar deals quite often.

T4i goes for $100 more...


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> I would not buy an expensive camera from Woot. They are not even an authorized Canon dealer.
> 
> I would buy this from Amazon. If you follow slickdeals.net, Amazon has regularly deals where you get the T3i, 18-55 lens, 55-250 lens, Pixma Pro9000, and some other goody (nice SD card, or photo paper) for about $600 after a $400 rebate. You can possibly sell the printer and have a nice kit for say $500.
> 
> ...


:icon_sad: too late...


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

pandacory said:


> :icon_sad: too late...


Don't worry about it, Canon's service isn't terribly picky, and its not very likely you'll need repairs anyway.

Great camera, enjoy!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely don't worry about it. I bought my T2 at a garage sale a few years ago and Canon replaced a couple parts on it for free.


----------

